# dsi,  psp go or itouch ?



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

i only own a ps3 but am looking into buying a portable system or an itouch, im thinking i should go with the psp go.. considering i have the ps3 and ipod nano


----------



## Wish (Aug 14, 2009)

I dont like itouch's. Those things take a long time to load.


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> I dont like itouch's. Those things take a long time to load.


they are very fast.....


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2009)

dsi duh. nintendo rocks all.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 14, 2009)

DSi ftw : D


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> dsi duh. nintendo rocks all.


give me 5 reasons why ninty rocks all


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 14, 2009)

PSP Go, there are some amazing games coming for PSP like that one MGS game and LBP.  PSP go wins in my opinion, DSi is great if you like to use a DS, but the web browser sucks.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 14, 2009)

iTouch, cheap, enjoyable gaming.

But DSi is worth it for Flipnote!


----------



## John102 (Aug 14, 2009)

You've come to a forum based around a nintendo game, so naturally it's going to be bias, use your brain.


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> PSP Go, there are some amazing games coming for PSP like that one MGS game and LBP.  PSP go wins in my opinion, DSi is great if you like to use a DS, but the web browser sucks.


now thats true. psp go is the one ill probably get, just wonderin if i should reconsider cause of pricing. but the psp offers solid games and a lot more features.


----------



## Princess (Aug 14, 2009)

PSP Go.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 14, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Casual gamer friendly
2. AC Series
3. Metroid Series
4. It's awesome logo (yuss)
5. It can include numbers and such: N1n10d0h

Jk, btw...


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> You've come to a forum based around a nintendo game, so naturally it's going to be bias, use your brain.


not really i know for a fact that there are plenty of 360 ps3 gamers here too


----------



## John102 (Aug 14, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The majority are still Nintendo...


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 14, 2009)

If you don't already own a DS, then go with the DSi.  If you do own a DS, then get a PSP Go.


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> If you don't already own a DS, then go with the DSi.  If you do own a DS, then get a PSP Go.


theres not many games on ds i plqy though so idk


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 14, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh.  The reason I chose DSi over PSP Go in the first place, was because of the game quantity.  PSP doesn't have a lot of good games, I think, but if you don't like the majority of DSi's games, then maybe you should get the PSP.  If you have WiFi, then the iPod Touch could become a useful tool as well.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2009)

Psp go of course


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, and I know you have a PS3 David, PSP Go can connect with it. Another reason you should get it  .


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Great game ideas.
2. Every1 can play Nintendo's games, unlike Sony and Microsoft's games.
3. I prefer Teen games that *DON'T* have blood, bad words, gore, or sexual content. Like SSBB
4.Its Japanese originated.
5. NINTENDO IS COOL

I hate how every1 in class is like, "Nintendo is SO kiddy! It doesnt have any bad words! GTA can kick Mario's butt any day!". WTF. How the hell can gangsters with lots of weapons can kill mario? They cant even kill a pikmin.


----------



## Nic (Aug 14, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> dsi duh. nintendo rocks all.


Microsoft , Nintendo , Sony. 

Now going on topic I would go for the DSi.


----------



## John102 (Aug 14, 2009)

lol, nook stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 14, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I agree with how ninty has a variety of games, but not all PS3 and Xbox games have blood in them, it's an overused stereotype,  Take for example Littlebigplanet, it's reminiscent of the Mario series and is a neat platformer and is very original.  Splosion man on Xbox is somewhat the same thing, a neat idea that was based off the mario platformer games. Also, Sony is Japanese originated too, don't forget that.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 14, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just went from 6th grader to 4th grader in my eyes.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 14, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're being very generous, to be honest.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 14, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much what dubs said.  I mean, 2 of nook's facts were wrong about all games on Xbox and PS3 being bloody, and like I said sony originated from Japan.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 14, 2009)

itouch.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 14, 2009)

Alright, here are my thoughts:

PSP Go: DO NOT GET UNLESS YOU HAVE FAST INTERNET! Just go with a PSP 3000
DSi: Meh, don't know much about it, might be worth it for the cameras and DSiWare
iPod Touch: Well, it is basically a computer. You just pay 200 and then you get all these demos and crap for free. And if you get it, I recommend getting the game trace, it is free!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh-oh, the baww alarm's gone off!

Personally, I'd go with the PSP Go in your case. You can download PSOne originals to it, PSP games to it, music, etc. The only problem so far is that I haven't heard of a way they're going to allow people with older PSPs to play UMD favorites on it.


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. theyre the same as 20 years ago but in 3d

2.they can, but theyd become bored VERY fast, nintendos games are now meant for soccer moms and little kids unless your an autistic kid and enjoy swinging your arms around for every game you play. 

3. the mature games have better real stories other than save the princess in half of them. and certainly better gameplay plus real online and in general are more fun.

4. that doesnt mean anything, and sony is too i believe

5. they were 5 years ago. 

gta isnt the only game on ps3/360 and not every game has bad words and gore and stuff


----------



## fitzy (Aug 14, 2009)

itouch.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 14, 2009)

I all ready have a dsi, just cause my dsl broke. I got it cheap and easy for $13 with trade in. And you really can't compare these with an iTouch because none of them can hold a max of 32gb of songs, movies, games, and other apps.


----------



## Amy (Aug 14, 2009)

psp and itouch!


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I all ready have a dsi, just cause my dsl broke. I got it cheap and easy for $13 with trade in. And you really can't compare these with an iTouch because none of them can hold a max of 32gb of songs, movies, games, and other apps.


psp go is starting with 16gb and is deff gonna have bigger models. and the itouch isnt a real gaming system anyway. i want a portable gaming system that can hold all my games on its internal memory unlike the ds. who wants to carry about some big case with umds in in it? or even game cartridges.


----------



## Nic (Aug 14, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> itouchu.


=3


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Aug 14, 2009)

iPod dummy. You can't do anything with PSP and DSi is OK but iPod Touch is better. Not that I know much about that newfangled technology.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I all ready have a dsi, just cause my dsl broke. I got it cheap and easy for $13 with trade in. And you really can't compare these with an iTouch because none of them can hold a max of 32gb of songs, movies, games, and other apps.


PSPGo can hold Memory Cards, just like the DSi. PSPGo has 16 starting gigs built in, so pair it with this and there you go.


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> iPod dummy. You can't do anything with PSP and DSi is OK but iPod Touch is better. Not that I know much about that newfangled technology.


dont even post if you dont know what your talking about. and i know you dont know what your talking about because psp can do a hell of alot more than dsi. lol :gyroiddance:


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Aug 14, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Carl Fredricksen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSP is basically an iPod but more BORING!!! And there are no games for it. Not that I'd know.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2009)

why the hell would an old guy be playing video games? and dsi can do much more.


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> why the hell would an old guy be playing video games? and dsi can do much more.


dude no it cant never say that again


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude seriously you dont know what youre talking about just shut up and stop posting.


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Aug 14, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> why the hell would an old guy be playing video games? and dsi can do much more.


I play them with Russell sometimes

And FYI there are like 3 things for the DSi worth downloading and the camera is like .1 megapixels. Besides the new iPhone has a better quality camera that can RECORD VIDEO AS WELL!!!! And sound (at better quality than DS)

And did you know you can look up sexual predators on the iPod? YOU CAN SAVE YOUR LIFE!!! (for just 99 cents)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 14, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea. Plus, the DSi is more casual. You want hardcore games, get a PSP Go. I hate it when people try comparing systems. They're all good for different things. DSi is good for it's innovative technology. Like the new flipnote studio that just came out. Whilst, the PSP Go will be good for watching movies, hardcore gaming, and listening to music. It's also smaller and it's only one screen. So people, cut the bs with comparing them. they're two totally different things.


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont ever ever ever ever compare the ds to an iphone again, theyre 2 totally different things


----------



## John102 (Aug 14, 2009)

neither, put the money in the bank to pay for your college, trust me, it's worth it


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> neither, put the money in the bank to pay for your college, trust me, it's worth it


Lol john


----------



## Anna (Aug 14, 2009)

defiantly not the iTouch


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> defiantly not the iTouch


thats what i was thinking, i have a nice ipod nano 3g  that i love and use everyday so theres no reason to get an itouch... i just thought they looked pretty cool. and i like that that facebook app  :r


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 14, 2009)

PSP.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 14, 2009)

iTouch because of the Ocarina app. : P

But that's my opinion.


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

k im most likely getting the psp go, partly because of this 
http://www.youtube.com/v/Sx4k1aa07Ng


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> k im most likely getting the psp go, partly because of this
> http://www.youtube.com/v/Sx4k1aa07Ng


What about Gran Turismo PSP, LittleBigPlanet PSP, etc?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 14, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> why the hell would an old guy be playing video games? *and dsi can do much more*


Proof or it's all lies.   .  But yeah, as said I'd go with PSP go, iTouch isn't bad either, I mean it works with AIM which is helpful.  And DSi if you like the DS a whole lot or don't have one.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 14, 2009)

PSP Go, although I love my iPod to death.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 14, 2009)

PSP 2000.

or Nintendo DS Lite.


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lbp yes no grand turismo idk what else is out there though, im sure ill find stuff i like.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LBP for the PSP? :O


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, saw it for pre-order at Gamestop the other day.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, i've never played it... But it looks really fun.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really fun. If you have a PSP I recommend getting it. I'll end up getting it so my PSPGo isn't as useless as my current PSP-1001 model.


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2009)

wait is the dsi hackable? like free games and stuff?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> wait is the dsi hackable? like free games and stuff?


As in the shop? I doubt it.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 14, 2009)

>actually considering purchasing the PSP Go

Haha

Oh man.


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mean like roms and stuff off sd cards id buy one if yes


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> >actually considering purchasing the PSP Go
> 
> Haha
> 
> Oh man.


go play your game boy


----------



## -C*- (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't own one.

Assume wrongly some more, mutt.


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go plqy family party night or something on wii then.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My preference in games has nothing to do with how *censored.2.0*ty the PSP Go is.  Stop putting up this pathetic defense, mutt.

Also, that's a hot guy in your signature.


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 reasons why psp go is *censored.2.0*ty , now


----------



## -C*- (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Design is *censored.2.0*
PSP has a better design
More expensive than PSP, no new features
It's from Sony
Name is *censored.2.0*ty

Anything else, mutt?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, don't have one DX And i doubt my older bro would let me borrow his..


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL omg that was good. good job you passed the idk wtf im talking about test with flying colours.   in short, its more expensive cause its a sleeker sexier design, and offers expandable 16 gb internal memory. if you dont like it theyre keeping the psp 3000 around.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, okay, what?

It's an uglier, more expensive version of the PSP with a stupid name.

Get Sony's rooster out of your mouth and maybe we'll have a talk.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Expensive
2. Design is so tacky
3. Cheap cash-in, like the DSi
4. Tiny finger space
5. So light, it's easy to break.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 15, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Five more for ya.

Thanks brah. c:


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k honestly you sound like a fanboy. "the names dumb and its a dumb design" same thing could be said about the wiis name.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and?  The Wii, too, is terribad.

I don't see what you're getting at.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

splee splah sploo

^^^ This post is as stupid as this conversation going on :s


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 15, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problemo.


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not that expensive and the design is again, perfectly fine.and none of the other stuff applies, its not out yet.


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im getting at your a *censored.7.4* troll who needs to gtfo of peoples threads and stop looking for trouble.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, paying $249 for a machine that has no new features is totally worth it.
No, being portable than ever is not a feature.

You know why they call it the PSP Go?
Because when you see it, you'll be going right past it.
*ba-dum-tish*


----------



## -C*- (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because "Your opinion differs from mine, you must be a troll".

ahurrdurr, I'm guessing that since you've played that card, you have nothing left to defend your *censored.2.0*ty handheld with.  's a shame, although expected.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you don't sound like one?!
David, you start *censored.2.0* when people talk to you properly.
Yes, you'll get fanboys... but you are accusing everyone that comes within 5 feet of your thread.
To be honest, I forgot what the options were amongst all the bull*censored.2.0* being yelled about them being fanboys.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 15, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Did somebody order an ugly cash-in?!


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. atleast ivm open to all systems and that C guy just goes around looking for trouble go look at other threads around here like that one with the   guy that was having problems with halo 3.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, you seem to have contracted hurt of the butt variety from my comments.


----------



## StbAn (Aug 15, 2009)

DSi rocks!!!!!


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

mods please delete the ******** psp bashing posts, judt dont delete the full thread


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice


----------



## -C*- (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> mods please delete the ******** psp bashing posts, judt dont delete the full thread


The ones that bring up valid points, you mean?


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> mods please delete the ******** psp bashing posts, judt dont delete the full thread


We're not bashing the PSP. We're just showing you the flaws of the PSP.You asked us to name 5 reasons why it sucks, so I gave you 5.
Now, we're bashing it? If you're open to all consoles/systems/whatever, you'd at least accept these flaws and put them in your argument.


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those werent all legit, also C was starting the bashing before that, looking for trouble like usual,  and design is opinion


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are.
Just by looking at the photo, the cramped buttons should already give away the fact that your fingers will be having smaller space to work in. The price can't be justified if there's no new features except the "extra portability" option. The weight also ties in with the "extra portability" that they claim, as something so thin cannot be so heavy. It's a cheap cash-in because it offers no new features, and I think they even took out the UMD slot, so have fun playing your old PSP games or watch your UMD movies. The design may be opinion, but you can't deny that your fingers will probably have a hard time playing games.

Now, are they still not legitimate reasons?


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have old psp games and the price is mainly for the 16 gb. and i have no idea about the finger cramming, sonys usually good with controllers so ithink itll be fine, i had no problems with the ds lite so i believe ill be ok


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SInce it seems that you are getting a PSP, get the 2000 or 3000, then get a 16gb Memory Stick, and make sure that you get the bundle with R&C: Size Matters in it, because it also comes with a Memory Stick and Echochrome.


----------



## Frieza (Aug 15, 2009)

i own two but their mainly played for FFT WOTL two player mode
how can i get them or one to play on a tv? cuz its gets annoying
looking at two little screens for hours do i need a ps3 for that or special hook ups?


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive owned the 1000 i like the go cuz of its sleek design and portability, its very small and i can bring all my games withme since theyll all be on the internal hard drive


----------



## Miranda (Aug 15, 2009)

Chill out in here. Don't flame. Just add to the discussion and get out.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 15, 2009)

*adds to discussion then gets out* kdone. Anyways, I say go for one of the older PSPs, then get an adapter, then 2 16G mini SDs and plug 'em both into the adapter. There, you got 32 gigs right there.


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Chill out in here. Don't flame. Just add to the discussion and get out.


thank you Miranda... now gtfo.


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> *adds to discussion then gets out* kdone. Anyways, I say go for one of the older PSPs, then get an adapter, then 2 16G mini SDs and plug 'em both into the adapter. There, you got 32 gigs right there.


like i said before, i want the portability of the psp go and have all my games on the internal hard drive. butim still considering getying dsi but idk. :|


----------



## Ricano (Aug 15, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong thing to say dude


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im jkin with her man jeez <_<


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 15, 2009)

Dsi or psp
if you want a GOOD internet browser and camera pick dsi
if you want harder games, free demos and movies pick psp


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2009)

i think im gonna actually go with dsi.... mainly because of the game selection.. the psp mostly has stuff id rather play in hd on my ps3.


----------



## John102 (Aug 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was being serious though. :O


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 15, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Dsi or psp
> if you want a GOOD internet browser and camera pick dsi
> if you want harder games, free demos and movies pick psp


Good browser?

That's debatable really.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 16, 2009)

Gameboy Advance.


----------



## David (Aug 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Gameboy Advance.


thats what i was thinking


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 16, 2009)

iTouch DSi PSP


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 17, 2009)

1 question what is an itouch?


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> 1 question what is an itouch?


It's iPod Touch, not iTouch...

An iPod Touch is with a screen you can touch to use the facilities.
It has the same design as the iPhone.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 17, 2009)

Get an iPhone instead of iPod Touch (this means replace it). The battery life of an iTouch is horrible. Charge it the whole day: dies in 3 hours.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Get an iPhone instead of iPod Touch (this means replace it). The battery life of an iTouch is horrible. Charge it the whole day: dies in 3 hours.


Didn't you use an iPod Touch to chat with me on AIM before? Or did you change it to an iPhone? Or did you just buy an iPhone and i'm just stupid?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 17, 2009)

I used iPod Touch..
You know how I stopped responding before?

The battery died >_____________>


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I used iPod Touch..
> You know how I stopped responding before?
> 
> The battery died >_____________>


OMG, thats why 

Wait, did your battery just die? Because you are offline...


----------



## David (Aug 17, 2009)

your batterys defective then i know for sure they last longer than 3 hours.


----------

